# 1st IUI - day off, or back to work after



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi all, 

I'm new to IUI, but have been around on the Clomid thread for a bit.  After a few muck ups with appointment dates etc I'm not going for my first IUI tomorrow and I'm just wondering whether other people took the day off work or went back after the little lie down.  I don't think work will mind either way and I'm not really sure how I'll feel tomorrow.  I'm also going to have to go on my own most likely as DH probably can't stick around (work commitments   ).

Bit of a rollercoaster this cycle as had to have HSG, but they booked appt for day 22 and when I called to query it they said it would be fine.  Obviously when I turned up they couldn't do it as we'd had   that month!!  I got a little angry and upset by this, but managed to keep my cool (just    )  and eventually they squeezed me in on day 6 and all was clear.  When I called the clinic about IUI they said they couldn't do it as the nurse was off and the consultant already had as many people as he could manage.  Got bit miffed by this as was trying to fit everything in before cons goes off on honeymoon in few weeks.  They were really good though and said I could have the scan today and if all was  set for basting tomorow then they would go ahead, but if not would have to wait as cons is off on Friday too !!!!!!!!  Went today and had a 17mm follie on the RHS and a "corker" and some smaller ones on the LHS.  So I've got to go back for the basting.  

I think I'll have to suggest that no-one there is allowed anymore holidays   

Now I'm just trying to chill out and sort out what I'm doing/thinking before going back into work today and I know they're going to want to know what I'm likely to do tomorrow.  

Sorry this is so long winded, once I get started talking no-one can stop me.  .

So what I really want to know is what did everyone else do about going to work vs time off?  I know that I'll be worried about all the   falling out, but I also know there's no need to worry about that.  

Here's hoping that somebody can give me some info (cos the clinic is rubbish at that) and stop me worrying about it all day  .

Thanks, 
OgriEmma.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Welcome to ff !!! We are all mad here but you learn to love us. Sorry to hear you have been messed around by your clinic,mine is crap too,I find out everything I need to know from this site,its a godsend.Anyway it really is you personal choice,really you should not do any heavy lifting or vigorous excersize but alot of ladies carry on as normal.Seeing as it is your first why dont you have a day or two off and then go back to work but take it easy.I didnt move for much of my 2ww after my first IUI and it ended in a bfn (big,fat,negative) so this time I am going to take it really easy on the first day but then carry on as normal with no lifting. Hope this helps and best of luck for the basting!!! Try to have an empty bladder before basting so you wont be running to the loo soon after its done.

Kelly x


----------



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiyar

I had my first IUI at the beginning of August.  I decided to take the whole day off (mainly due to our hospital being an hours drive away).  If I worked near the hospital I would only take half the day off and go back to work.  It is entirely your choice, what time are you having the basting done?  IF it is in the afternoon you could go in to work just for the morning (it might help you take your mind off things).  

All the best for tomorrow

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for your replies.  

The hospital is about 1/2 hour away from work, so not too bad on that front, but I usually start work at 7:30 and I think the earliest I will be away from the hosp is going to be 10:30 (if I'm there early enough to be first) that would mean missing at least 3.5 hours of work.  Then when I got to work I realised that I have a dentist appointment (checkup only) tomorrow afternoon aswell, so would have to leave early too and I decided that it would be easier all round to take the day off.  

Starting to get excited about it now, but still trying to be realistic about it all.  I think I'll be a bag of nerves tomorrow morning.  The things we do  

thanks for your help
OgriEmma


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Ogriemma

I took the rest of the day off after my iui and my Dh didn't come with me either, it was fine, he dropped his swimmers off on hi way to work and I went a little later on when they were ready for me!

I spent the rest of the day with my feet in the air, at least you will have the option of sitting on the dentists chair and being tilted backwards!!  

Good luck, I hope everything goes ok
Love from
Oink  
X


----------

